# Free Locust Logs Chester County PA



## Srbenda (Jul 23, 2013)

I am going to have quite a few logs soon. They will be cut to 4' length or less.  Will help.you.load.
Happy to take any barter items for the wood.

I should.end.up.with 50 60 logs when done

Post here if interested.


----------



## sevo75 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,
Where in Chester county are you located? I'm in Kennett Square.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 24, 2013)

If I were closer, I'd be on that.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 24, 2013)

sevo75 said:


> Hi,
> Where in Chester county are you located? I'm in Kennett Square.


 I'm closerWhere is it? Locust one of my top three favorites!


----------



## sevo75 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm interested and my 2015 wood stash has yet to start!


----------



## wenger7446 (Jul 24, 2013)

Around pottstown. Where are you?


----------



## Voyager (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

I live in Media and I can trade you a craftsman tiller.  It works wonderfully and I do not need it anymore since my vegetable garden is all setup.  This is my first wood stove, so I am a little green on this kind of stuff.  I know I need to get split it and let it season for a year from all the advice I am reading on this forums.  I would like the smaller pieces since my chainsaw is very small 12 inches and I have no axe and it will be put in my minivan.   (Like I said...I am green, but if you pass on me...I understand completely.)

Thank you


----------



## Srbenda (Jul 27, 2013)

I am in the KSQ area, I have some wood available now. Some is still in tree form, but down.Some is in log length, and will need to be cut, and some are GIANT rounds. (36" diameter)
Please PM me to set up a time to come by. Thanks!


----------



## sevo75 (Aug 15, 2013)

Srbenda said:


> I am in the KSQ area, I have some wood available now. Some is still in tree form, but down.Some is in log length, and will need to be cut, and some are GIANT rounds. (36" diameter)
> Please PM me to set up a time to come by. Thanks!


----------



## sevo75 (Aug 15, 2013)

Srbenda said:


> I am in the KSQ area, I have some wood available now. Some is still in tree form, but down.Some is in log length, and will need to be cut, and some are GIANT rounds. (36" diameter)
> Please PM me to set up a time to come by. Thanks!


I'm near Longwood Gardens let me know if you still have any wood left you need to get rid of.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

Sonufabeech..... I may have to get a U-Haul and make the trip!! What kind of stuff do you want in trade?

Locust? Are you serious??


----------



## Locust (Aug 15, 2013)

You are getting excited Scotty.  That is Pottstown not Pottsville.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

Locust said:


> You are getting excited Scotty. That is Pottstown not Pottsville.


I know, I know....I edited my post......I got the two mixed up!!
Can you blame me?  Free locust, and free samples of beer at the brewery.....that's all I could see in my head


----------



## Locust (Aug 15, 2013)

I know! It is like a kid at a candy store.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm on tapatalk so without clicking the person I can't see the join date or number of posts.  Is he a new poster?   Why would a person on a firewood site post that they have free logs?


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 16, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I'm on tapatalk so without clicking the person I can't see the join date or number of posts. Is he a new poster? Why would a person on a firewood site post that they have free logs?


 
He's been here for a number of years . . . not super active though which is why the name may not be so familiar.

As to why the post . . . sometimes folks are just plain nice, sometimes they are well ahead on their wood needs and sometimes when you have plenty of wood you are willing to barter it away for services or goods which is what the original post mentioned.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 16, 2013)

I can confirm that Srbenda is the real deal. I have been to his property and can confirm it is Black Locust heaven.  I have taken couple of loads off his hands and would take more, but I am over capacity with what I can store right now and have a pile of Red Oak at a family member's farm that will keep me warm for years to come.  Thanks again Srbenda!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 16, 2013)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I can confirm that Srbenda is the real deal. I have been to his property and can confirm it is Black Locust heaven. I have taken couple of loads off his hands and would take more, but I am over capacity with what I can store right now and have a pile of Red Oak at a family member's farm that will keep me warm for years to come. Thanks again Srbenda!


 
Photo is of the pile of Red Oak awaiting me at family member's farm,  not Srbenda's locust


----------



## sevo75 (Aug 16, 2013)

Srbenda said:


> I am in the KSQ area, I have some wood available now. Some is still in tree form, but down.Some is in log length, and will need to be cut, and some are GIANT rounds. (36" diameter)
> Please PM me to set up a time to come by. Thanks!


 
Forgive my ignorance but what does PM mean? I'd love to get some locust my woodracks for 2015 are empty!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 16, 2013)

personal message, click on the persons name on the left of the screen where they post and a box pops up. click the "start a conversation" link and you will send them a personal message, which is what like every other forum on the net calls it, but this forum??


----------



## sevo75 (Aug 16, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> personal message, click on the persons name on the left of the screen where they post and a box pops up. click the "start a conversation" link and you will send them a personal message, which is what like every other forum on the net calls it, but this forum??


Thank you


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Aug 17, 2013)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I can confirm that Srbenda is the real deal. I have been to his property and can confirm it is Black Locust heaven. I have taken couple of loads off his hands and would take more, but I am over capacity with what I can store right now and have a pile of Red Oak at a family member's farm that will keep me warm for years to come. Thanks again Srbenda!


 
Sweet mother of....


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 17, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I'm on tapatalk so without clicking the person I can't see the join date or number of posts.  Is he a new poster?   Why would a person on a firewood site post that they have free logs?


Ahhh....I have more wood than I can burn in a decade...and more on Tuesday.

Lots and lots of locust!
I have a nice pile of 4' logs ready to go...


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Ashful (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn... I'm half tempted to hook up a tandem axle trailer and head out there.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 19, 2013)

Truck rental might be in order for some of you close by.


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 19, 2013)

Just wait til you see the photo I will post tomorrow of what I will have....


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's what i had hauled off today...


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's what i had hauled off today...






Is that the tree company taking them away or did a Hearth.com member line up a tri-axle to come grab a huge load?


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 21, 2013)

Unfortunately...I had to PAY to have that hauled away


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

Srbenda said:


> Unfortunately...I had to PAY to have that hauled away


 That's too bad, are you guys close to him paying attention, seems like a win win deal.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

I gots more wood than I can splits right now... and I'm not that close.  Likely same for Scotty Overkill.  I think Hogwildz is awful close to this guy... maybe he hasn't seen this thread?


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 22, 2013)

I've already taken three loads from him.  I was hoping other members close by would take the opportunity.  Plus I am beyond capacity right now until I start burning with several cords of oak waiting for me at a family member's farm.  Heck, if someone had planned a little local GTG I would done my best to show up with at least a chainsaw and help saw those logs up.

Srbenda,

Is everything gone from your property now?


----------



## Srbenda (Aug 22, 2013)

Well...
I have still have a nice pile of locust that could go. A small pile of maple, and at least 3 or 4 more locusts that will come down in the near future...


----------



## bad69bird (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be interested in taking some of that off your hands,  I am local out in New London.  Im tied up this week/weekend but should be available next week during the evenings,   I can bring a trailer


----------



## bryan (Aug 29, 2013)

oldspark said:


> That's too bad, are you guys close to him paying attention, seems like a win win deal.


 
Its times like this I really really wish I owned a truck/trailer.   KSQ is about 25 min from me but with wood that size it might as well be in IA.  That and the wife has already put me on notice about how much wood is stacked in the yard.   Need a few more winters to get her schooled about the importance of seasoned wood.


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 15, 2013)

Just PM me if you want to come out. Still have quite a bit I can give away...

I am going to post some on Craigslist soon.


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 21, 2014)

I still have plenty of this locust, now more than 2 years old.  If you're short on your winter supply, let me know.


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 21, 2014)

If you have any left around Christmas we have that whole week off between Xmas and New Year, I might have to come introduce myself


----------



## sevo75 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm down the road behind Longwood.  The wood You helped me load onto the trailer was great last year.  I'm off this Thursday but honestly any time which is good for you I would love to "help" you out.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm about 30 min down the road and would willing to stop by sometime this week if you still have some to get rid of. It would also be nice to meet some fellow members in the area


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 22, 2014)

Srbenda - the most generous hearth.com member in SEPA. Thanks again for the locust from past years! I'm full but got my fair share anyway..


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 22, 2014)

Can I drive up there and fill a U haul up and drive back?

But Nah I have my eye on two trees at my office that needs to be cut.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang, I would be all over this if you were even 1 hour from me.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't get too excited, guys.  No crossing county lines with firewood, in eastern PA.  Unless you're REAL local, you'd be breaking the law.  A generous offer, nonetheless, but this is why Srbenda listed them as, "Chester County."


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 22, 2014)

Joful said:


> Don't get too excited, guys.  No crossing county lines with firewood, in eastern PA.  Unless you're REAL local, you'd be breaking the law.  A generous offer, nonetheless, but this is why Srbenda listed them as, "Chester County."


 
I revise my statement - Srbenda the most generouse hearth.com member in Chester County.


----------



## Sully (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys! Been a great summer but it's time
To get back on the forums and back in the woods. I got some of this locust last year and hopefully be making up this weekend. Srbrenda is a great guy. Hopefully see you Saturday sometime


----------



## Longstreet (Sep 22, 2014)

Joful said:


> Don't get too excited, guys.  No crossing county lines with firewood, in eastern PA.  Unless you're REAL local, you'd be breaking the law.  A generous offer, nonetheless, but this is why Srbenda listed them as, "Chester County."



That's why what everyone is hauling off Srbenda's property is future lumber and/or blanks for turning bowls.

J/k, I have no idea if that would fool the PA DNR.


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, let's keep legal here. 
If you want firewood, please PM me, I see other responses in the thread, but PM me please. 
I think I have enough to give away to those that have responded so far. 
I also will have by this weekend a downed small walnut, a cherry and a locust.   
The cherry is actually a very straight nice log, that won't be free.  I'll post a picture once I can get it more visible. It will make some nice boards...


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 28, 2014)

Most of the wood is gone, I do have a bit more left, more on that later. 

Here's a group of Hearthers cutting rounds off of a nice downed locust with a 90cc saw.


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 28, 2014)

Here was the original trees that were dropped just to get an idea of how much wood I had originally. 







I do have a bit more locust down by the pond that is available, please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Cburke (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks again Srbenda! So generous and we had a blast doing it!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 28, 2014)

Srbenda said:


> Here was the original trees that were dropped just to get an idea of how much wood I had originally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this pic it? That doesnt look like mich wood or is that what's left? Looks like a pickup truck load and a small trailers worth..and maybe another truck


----------



## Srbenda (Oct 2, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Is this pic it? That doesnt look like mich wood or is that what's left? Looks like a pickup truck load and a small trailers worth..and maybe another truck



I think you dont grasp the scale.  Thats way more than a couple pickup loads of wood. Those are HUGE rounds.


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am interested and come get it whenever! I'm in Delaware county. Please let me know!!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Oct 6, 2014)

mwilliams7967 said:


> I am interested and come get it whenever! I'm in Delaware county. Please let me know!!



I think he's trying to keep it within Chester County due to local regulations. Can't hurt to PM him though. I'd hate to see this go on CL and not to more Hearth.com members.


----------



## Srbenda (Oct 27, 2014)

OK guys, all the wood has been taken, thanks to all who came out.  
If you missed out this time, don't worry, the chances I'll have more wood to give away in the future is pretty high. 

The last Hearther that got wood, dropped off some beer, some of which was his own excellent home brew. 

so, cheers to all of you!


----------



## Foreat8705 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello all,

New to the boards and stumbbled along this thread.  I am in the Chester Springs area and always on the hunt to replenish!  

Figured I'd say hello and if anyone in the area is on the hunt, drop me a PM!  I've always got my chainsaw and pickup ready for action!


----------



## Sushiyummy (Mar 13, 2015)

Can I have some?


----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 14, 2015)

Foreat8705 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to the boards and stumbbled along this thread.  I am in the Chester Springs area and always on the hunt to replenish!
> 
> Figured I'd say hello and if anyone in the area is on the hunt, drop me a PM!  I've always got my chainsaw and pickup ready for action!


So you live on the "Good" side of the tracks haha! Welcome, this place is great


----------



## Foreat8705 (Mar 14, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> So you live on the "Good" side of the tracks haha! Welcome, this place is great



Thanks for the warm welcome!  Is there a specific forum for us 'Chester county folk'?  I've been sifting through the forums but haven't stumbled accoss on other then this.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2015)

Foreat8705 said:


> Is there a specific forum for us 'Chester county folk'?


Here you go:  http://www.theredneckforum.com/forums/


----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 14, 2015)

Good one Joful!  I might just have to join that one and "release my inner redneck" haha


----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 14, 2015)

Foreat8705 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  Is there a specific forum for us 'Chester county folk'?  I've been sifting through the forums but haven't stumbled accoss on other then this.


Not that I'm aware of but there are some Chester County folk here, most in the Southern region. I'm just over the river in MontCo but I've worked in Southern Chester county plenty


----------



## Kwright032 (Mar 14, 2015)

Any of you chester county guys, chester spring area know of any tree services looking to dump wood? I called a few with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## Foreat8705 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kwright032 said:


> Any of you chester county guys, chester spring area know of any tree services looking to dump wood? I called a few with no luck. Thanks!



I got nothing... I'm just a basic bottom feeding wood scavenger.  Know where a couple downed poplars are but not to keen on burning it.


----------



## Sushiyummy (Mar 20, 2015)

There are a lot of people around here try to get wood for resale, instead of leave it be for real wood burner people and they asking for a ridiculous price.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 23, 2015)

Srbenda said:


> OK guys, all the wood has been taken, thanks to all who came out.
> If you missed out this time, don't worry, the chances I'll have more wood to give away in the future is pretty high.
> 
> The last Hearther that got wood, dropped off some beer, some of which was his own excellent home brew.
> ...


Thanks again for the wood.  Glad you enjoyed the home brew!


----------



## Srbenda (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump to the top-
I've got some more locust available. All cut as rounds, but it will need to be hauled up from near the pond. PM me or post here if you're interested. 
Its roughly 3 trees worth. 

Here's a before & after shot.


----------



## Srbenda (Nov 6, 2016)

All the wood is taken- 
More this winter possibly. 

I need some thick ice on that pond. -5


----------

